# Bourbon Chuck, Chipotle Boneless Ribs, IPA Brisket Chili



## bauchjw (Jan 16, 2022)

Once again, your posts here push me to new and wonderful firsts. My armature neighborhood bbq team and their families got together and I put together some new things to try…..wasn’t flawless execution, but fun and there wasn’t any leftovers!

SPOG for the Chuck & Brisket flat, Brown sugar  base rub for the pork butt. I halved the salt and replaced with Accent, per 

 thirdeye
 recommendation










onto the pellet pooper with mesquite. I’ve been having AMPS issues which didn’t bother me too much because the strong flavors being added later will dominate anyway.










Pulled them off and rested when;
1) Brisket flat hit IT of 190. No probe tender since it’ll be simmering in chili pot forabout 4 to 5 hours the next day.
2) Chuck hit IT of 180. cubbed next day and brought up to probe tender in maple bourbon glaze.
3) Pork butt hit 180, cut into ribs next day and brought to pull tender in Chipotle bbq sauce.























Chuck and Butt we’re wrapped after long rest and put in the fridge for Next day. Last pic of brisket I cubed that night to put in the IPA Texas Chili sauce (recipe on my IPA Texas Style Chili thread) to marinade overnight.

Next day I put the chili on a low simmer to reduce and cook of IPA alcohol taste. I think it went about 5 hours.





Then cubbed up the Chuck and put into foil pan. In sauce pan;
1/2 cup maple syrup
1/2 cup bourbon
1/4 cup ketchup
1/4 cup brown sugar
4 teaspoons sugar base rub
4 teaspoons apple cider vinegar
Boil, reduce to low simmer to reduce to syrup consistency, pour on beef cubes, then sprinkled with K Satlt and brown sugar, a few Pattie’s of butter into the mix.










Then the Butt, cut up to look like ribs, placed in aluminum pan, in sauce pan:
2 cups BBq sauce (I used Sweet Baby Ray)
2 tablespoons molasses
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 tablespoon Worcestershire
3 chopped chipotles in adobo sauce
Stir and simmer till blended well.
















Cover, back on smoker at 250 for about another hour.Removed lid, I was going to put boneless ribs onto kettle, but they fell apart fast and the beer was flowing and BS was flying so we decided to eat! Chuck burnt ends were real tasty, chili was amazing, boneless ribs became a sloppy pulled pork, but….. definitely great!  Fun flavors, poor execution, but a lot of happy friends!


















Thank you for your time!!!


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 16, 2022)

Oh, boy.... Everything looks absolutely delicious! Beautiful color... Nicely done! A lot of work and a lot of fun! Big like!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 16, 2022)

Man that looks phenominal!  Looks like you were busy and had a great time! Was a great weekend to make chili... have a pot sitting on the stove right now!

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 16, 2022)

Whole bunch of deliciousness right there Jed. I have a pot of chili going right now. Nice work bud


----------



## Nefarious (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow, all of it looks so good.  I can't imagine cooking that much meat. 

I'm having guests for dinner so I'm going all out with 2 reverse seared tri tip.  The only thing I'm really good at smoking at the moment.


----------



## Ringer (Jan 16, 2022)

Wow!!! Excellent cook. Wish I could have helped with the eating. That all looks amazing!!


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 16, 2022)

Everything looks amazing and I'm sure a good time was had by all  !

Keith


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 16, 2022)

pushok2018 said:


> Oh, boy.... Everything looks absolutely delicious! Beautiful color... Nicely done! A lot of work and a lot of fun! Big like!


Thank you! It was a lot of work, but we definitely had fun! 



Brokenhandle said:


> Man that looks phenominal!  Looks like you were busy and had a great time! Was a great weekend to make chili... have a pot sitting on the stove right now!
> Ryan


thank you Ryan! Definitely a Chili weekend! We didn’t get hit as hard as you, but snow and a bit cold. Stay warm!



TNJAKE said:


> Whole bunch of deliciousness right there Jed. I have a pot of chili going right now. Nice work bud


Thank you Jake! Hard to beat a good chili!



Nefarious said:


> Wow, all of it looks so good.  I can't imagine cooking that much meat.
> I'm having guests for dinner so I'm going all out with 2 reverse seared tri tip.  The only thing I'm really good at smoking at the moment.


Thank you! Mmm, Tri-Tip is 100% my favorite! good luck with that! 



Ringer said:


> Wow!!! Excellent cook. Wish I could have helped with the eating. That all looks amazing!!


Thank you! You’re welcome anytime!



912smoker said:


> Everything looks amazing and I'm sure a good time was had by all  !
> Keith


Thank you Keith, it was a great time. Like pre COVID days, guys standing around in the cold drinking beer and staring at the smoker, wives drinking wine and complaining about the guys!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 16, 2022)

JED...that's a great looking batch of tasty food right there 

David


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 16, 2022)

Lots of good groceries right there, Jed...


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 16, 2022)

Nicely done. Looks tasty and like a lot of fun. And you’ve got some great pictures.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jan 17, 2022)

What a cook!  Everything looks so good and great color on the meats.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2022)

WOW, Jed!
That is a very impressive smoke!
Everything looks absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## xray (Jan 17, 2022)

Everything looks delicious! I wouldn’t know where to start, so I’ll have it all please.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> JED...that's a great looking batch of tasty food right there
> David


Thank you David! Haha, ugly batch of boneless ribs, but taste was there! 



GonnaSmoke said:


> Lots of good groceries right there, Jed...


thank you! We tend to over reach sometimes!



Sven Svensson said:


> Nicely done. Looks tasty and like a lot of fun. And you’ve got some great pictures.


Thank you Sven, it definitely was a lot of fun! These iPhones make taking pictures a little too easy sometimes!


----------



## masssmoke (Jan 17, 2022)

very well done sir.


----------



## negolien (Jan 17, 2022)

Heck yeah looks slammin


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> What a cook!  Everything looks so good and great color on the meats.


Thank you Brian!



SmokinAl said:


> WOW, Jed!
> That is a very impressive smoke!
> Everything looks absolutely delicious!
> Al


Thank you Al!



xray said:


> Everything looks delicious! I wouldn’t know where to start, so I’ll have it all please.


Thank you! Welcome anytime!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 17, 2022)

man got me drooling here. All of it looks good.
Jim


----------



## civilsmoker (Jan 17, 2022)

Very nice work!  Meat and more meat, that makes for a great party for sure!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 17, 2022)

What a great neighborhood to be in!  Everything looks great.  Like!


----------



## dj mishima (Jan 17, 2022)

Looking great!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

masssmoke said:


> very well done sir.


Thank you!



negolien said:


> Heck yeah looks slammin


Very appreciated!




JLeonard said:


> man got me drooling here. All of it looks good.
> Jim


Thank you Jim! 



civilsmoker said:


> Very nice work!  Meat and more meat, that makes for a great party for sure!


Yes, it was a lot of meat! Slept well that night, a few beers and a lot of protein!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 17, 2022)

uncle eddie said:


> What a great neighborhood to be in!  Everything looks great.  Like!


Thank you Eddie! We just moved here in July, but lucked out and it’s a great neighborhood and a lot of fun. I think our bbq and smoked meat helped us speed up the friendship process! 



dj mishima said:


> Looking great!


Thank you DJ!


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 18, 2022)

Wow Jed, you have been crushing the cooks recently!! That was a ton of food, a ton of work, and a fantastic effort. It all looks amazing. Very well done sir!!

Robert


----------



## agaffer (Jan 18, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Once again, your posts here push me to new and wonderful firsts. My armature neighborhood bbq team and their families got together and I put together some new things to try…..wasn’t flawless execution, but fun and there wasn’t any leftovers!
> 
> SPOG for the Chuck & Brisket flat, Brown sugar  base rub for the pork butt. I halved the salt and replaced with Accent, per @thirdeye recommendation
> View attachment 522407
> ...


YUMMY!!! Harry Soo has a very interesting blog and video about using Accent. Since watching the video I use it all the time and it really does make a difference


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jan 18, 2022)

WOW Jed! Sorry about being late to the party. 
You got any leftovers?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 18, 2022)

Well you sure out did yourself with this cook.  Everything looks fantastic!!  What a great job.
I could eat that all week long.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 18, 2022)

agaffer said:


> YUMMY!!! Harry Soo has a very interesting blog and video about using Accent. Since watching the video I use it all the time and it really does make a difference


My go to pork rub wouldn't be the same if I left out the Accent.
Gary


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 18, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Wow Jed, you have been crushing the cooks recently!! That was a ton of food, a ton of work, and a fantastic effort. It all looks amazing. Very well done sir!!
> Robert


Thank you Robert! It was a lot of fun putting it together, always learning something new and making mistakes here and there, but if they eat it all with smiles it’s definitely worth it! 



agaffer said:


> YUMMY!!! Harry Soo has a very interesting blog and video about using Accent. Since watching the video I use it all the time and it really does make a difference


Thank you! I’ll definately check that out!



SecondHandSmoker said:


> WOW Jed! Sorry about being late to the party.
> You got any leftovers?


No worries at all! I appreciate your time! Sorry, no leftovers at all, even that night, but you’re welcome over anytime!



GaryHibbert said:


> Well you sure out did yourself with this cook.  Everything looks fantastic!!  What a great job.
> I could eat that all week long.
> Gary


Thank you Gary! It’s the best way to stock my beer fridge, I do the meat and the guys bring over the beer! I keep the 6 pack leftovers! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 21, 2022)

You really knocked that one outta the park man…. That all looks top notch, congrats on the well deserved ride!


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 23, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> You really knocked that one outta the park man…. That all looks top notch, congrats on the well deserved ride!


Thank you! It was a lot of fun and we had a great time! SMF has made me a popular neighbor!


----------

